# Tommy, Parthenon, MDMA, Brown Betty



## mywmyw (Jun 16, 2019)

You could say I have an addiction.


----------



## bn40 (Sep 15, 2019)

A Dymo brother! Good to see it's not just me! (Mercurial Boost, Tommy, Cattle Driver, and an Aion pcb-based ODR-1 clone).


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 15, 2019)

Awesome !

i like that green enclosure 

Mike


----------



## CanadianDave (Sep 15, 2019)

mywmyw said:


> You could say I have an addiction.



An addiction...

I move to have a new forum on here called “the support group,” where we can help each other manage it.

We can have topics like “don’t you think that 3 fuzz pedals are enough?” Or “when you build 5 pedals and don’t know a single song to play through them.”

But seriously, I had to build a concealable pedal board if my wife was to let my pedals live in the living room


----------



## Barry (Sep 16, 2019)

Nice group of pedals


----------

